# 67 Front End Suspension



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally got my new carb on (thanks for tellin me to get a Eddy). Now I need to redo my front end. What do you guys recommend? I would like to have some decent handling and stiffness is not a problem. Also I don't want to end up in the poor house! 

Thanks
Bryce


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just used standard stock bushings and ball joints available from NAPA. But poly bushings would give a slight firmer ride.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to get tie rods and such as well.


----------



## worldrocker77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Front End Rebuild Kits - Performance Suspension Components

This is where I went to rebuild my front end. Really great guy, knows what he's talking about. I put all urethane bushings in my car. The kit comes with everything you need to rebuild your front end. Good luck!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you prob be cheaper to buy a whoole front end kint from pst or some other suspension company


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I would go with poly's too wherever you can. Makes for better handling..... I replaced my body bushings with poly too. Very happy I did.


----------



## worldrocker77 (Mar 10, 2009)

With the right spring and shock combination, you can get a fairly smooth ride with poly bushings. The poly makes for a really good, tight front end.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally use Moog parts, available at NAPA, etc. I don't care for the poly bushings (harshness/vibration/noise), but they will give you stiffer suspension (better handling). I find that as I've gotten a little older, I like to be comfortable on long drives, and to be able to hear and carry on a conversation. I also don't like to knock my fillings out on potholes. I recommend stock rubber bushings , stock suspension components (moog, trw, etc.), and a bigger front anti-sway bar as well as a rear anti-sway bar. Check out the Herb Adams stuff online. If money's no object, you can get tubular A-arms, heim-jointed links, etc. etc. It's up to you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
I'm with you on the ride quality, I like the "like sittin on the couch" ride the stock set-up gives.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> I'm with you on the ride quality, I like the "like sittin on the couch" ride the stock set-up gives.


These "old guys" and their comfort! :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey!!



Who you callin comfortable?!?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I don't care for the poly bushings (harshness/vibration/noise), but they will give you stiffer suspension (better handling). I also don't like to knock my fillings out on potholes.


I have poly's all thru my car and don't experience the above! Maybe at 47 I'm still young enough not to notice.......


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I have poly's all thru my car and don't experience the above! Maybe at 47 I'm still young enough not to notice.......


Well dang, at 20 years old it should feel like a Cadillac


----------

